# Fullscreen keeps minimizing



## AVev (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi
Just today i finaly sorted out my internet with the help of one of your members, Tomken15.

Now i have a different problem.

Whatever i run in fullscreen, be it a game or video, it just minimizes on its own every 5 or so minutes... Its extremly frustrating.

I searched the internet for a solution but there isnt anything specific, so i was wondering, since i got help from you guys once already, i might have same success with this question.

I updated my gfx card drivers, and it still occurs... 

So if you guys know whats the problem please help

Thanks upfront


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

It is likely that a background application is causing this, a chat client (Skype?) for example. If you are playing games through an application such as Steam, perhaps you could try turning off the in-game alerts and notifications that pop up.

Steps to try:
* Run your machine in *Safe Mode*, see if the problem persists.
* Update your anti-virus/malware software and run a *full system scan*.
* Ensure you are up-to-date with *Windows updates*.

To run your system in Safe Mode:
> When your machine is booting, press *F8 *a few times (before the Windows logo appears) 
> You see a list of options, one of these should be to boot into *Safe Mode*.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

While running in Safe Mode could eliminate the GFX card - if it is due to background applications (except a 3rd party AV program) then would not checking to see if the problem persists in a clean boot be a better option ?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Tomken15 said:


> While running in Safe Mode could eliminate the GFX card - if it is due to background applications (except a 3rd party AV program) then would not checking to see if the problem persists in a clean boot be a better option ?


You have a good point. However, I think they would do very much the same here, although they are both valid suggestions. Do not forget that as part of Clean Boot you disable all non-Microsoft services, which include graphics driver related services.

AVev, feel free to try both methods, if there is a difference then it may indeed help narrow down the problem.

I would suggest trying Safe Mode first, followed by Clean Boot (assuming Safe Mode works soundly).



AVev said:


> ...Whatever i run in fullscreen, be it a game or video, it just minimizes on its own every 5 or so minutes... Its extremly frustrating...


Thinking about it, AVev, could you please clarify something. When the game minimises, does it shut down, or you can maximise it and continue playing?


----------

